

Best of Open Source Software Awards - 2011 - yarapavan
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/jw-09-2011/110912-modernizing-it.html

======
yarapavan
Interesting to find Opa (<http://opalang.org>), a web dev language in this
article.

Any HN user tried this? Would love to know your comments.

